# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Hardest or most annoying quest/quest chain to date?

## Uchiha Ottaba

For those who have been playing since the very first patch...what do you think is the Hardest or most annoying quest/quest chain to date?

I vote the scarab lord title quest chain for both, because the fact that Bang A Gong! quest at the very end of the quest chain is the most difficult to turn in, most people have to shell out $50 or more just to get the infamous title by going to a new live server in order to turn in the quest.

----------


## naxxgor

Most annoying? The Scarab Lord questline is one of the coolest things ever happened in WoW. Even though the servers lagged a lot, the opening event was an awesome climax to it. The only ridiculous thing was the massive turn-ins of useless materials like linen cloth.

I can't think of an annoying questline at the moment. Just the fact that the quest were tuned to wrong levels and you had to switch between zones a lot while leveling in the early days of WoW was kinda annoying.

----------


## Lacos

Nothing really beats the Scarab Lord chain. Unless Blizzard introduces another epic quest chain like this, there won't be anything comparable either. 

It's one of the coolest questchains, having so many epic things to do. Although I must say, I did it like most, at level 70, while getting the rep through actual AQ. 

It was one of the most amazing things I've done so far in my WoW "career". Transferred one of my chars recently to Area 52 (EU) and got the Scarab Lordtitle there  :Big Grin:

----------


## trumpeter617

Nesingwary quests are the most annoying. Especially the Outland ones.

----------


## Barachiel

Onyxia Atunement for Horde.

----------


## Dendra

Wrathgate from WOTLK. It's fun, but incredibly annoying when you forget you're doing it and the phasing screws with your capital cities

----------


## BaboonX

> Nesingwary quests are the most annoying. Especially the Outland ones.


How are these annoying? Seriously.. Well anyway, I hate any quest that has you travel. The one quest chan in Azshara (Spell check) on that lagoon drives me nuts. Takes 30 miniutes of travel time unless your a mage

----------


## Mr Barbeque

scarab lord easily, longest questline in the entire game.

----------


## Desasterarea

vote for the race in shadowmoon (for netherwing rep)
disgusting daily

----------


## Spamtastic

Those goddamned level 50 Sunken Temple Questlines especially for hunters...

----------


## Dalllas

Any of the quests in Northrend that, if you don't read the quest text, take you across the zone on a gryphon and leave you there. I can't tell you how many times I wanted to punch myself in the head for failing to even skim the quest text.

----------


## windows

I found the one in arathi highlands where you need to summon the giant, as well as getting only a carrot attatched to a stick for that quest in ZF

----------


## jtghm1234

Horde ony, never again!

----------


## Liquid Malfunction

Well the most annoying low level quest is the rouge orc/troll level 10 quest

----------


## Geforce020

Scarab Lord Chain is very long but its also entertaining at thesame moment imo, only think I dislike atm is that theres almost nobody willing to get some of the classic raids done  :Frown:

----------


## kgribbe

the last part of the races in shadowmoon by far (still haven't done it yet)

----------


## Elites360

Quest Chain to the old Attunement to Uldum. gets you all hyped up then bam it just ends.

----------


## Squirllz

The Netherwing races are pretty annoying, but fun.
:P

----------


## Lolapa2k

Oynxia quest-chain. Worst thing ever

----------


## Detsu

Netherwing ones in my opinion, I gave them up :P might go back and do them sometime.

----------


## Applecrisp

Onyxia quest chain for both factions, horde was much worse though.

----------


## IamAnoob

> Oynxia quest-chain. Worst thing ever




Onyxia quest-chain.

----------


## [the Sills]

> vote for the race in shadowmoon (for netherwing rep)
> disgusting daily


its not a daily, its a one-time-quest :/

----------


## arthasor

Yes another vote for the Onyxia horde side chain from me

----------


## DuDeY 016

Linkens boomerang Quest

----------


## Codone

Havent gotten to the higher level quests but some of the lower ones are terrible if your not strong enough

----------


## Zalder

Nesingwary quests were awful. The quests in Blasted Lands were the worst ones I did though. I must have spent about 4-5 hours on about 4 quests. I've only played WoW since late BC so there probably have been more annoying quests before that...

----------


## Ziddy1337

Back in the day, the hardest Hunter quest was easily this one: Stave of the Ancients - Quest - World of Warcraft

You wernt even allowed to use your pet to kill the 4 elite mobs so you really needed to know your class. Plus if other people helped, the mobs would evade and you would fail the quest.

Not to mention you need Mature Black Dragon Sinew which drops from Onyxia plus you also need an item from Molten Core, but i forget what it is.
It's still quite possibly the hardest quest a hunter will ever do, even though you can easily get the items from Onyxia and Molton Core now.

----------


## 911

Kara Quest chain.
i have done the rest of the kara chain today, but to get 3rd fragment, u need the key to arcitrez, which i didt have, so i had to make that chain also

----------


## Roaringjet

Mulverick from the netherwing flymount quests. I grew such hate against that ingame character I went to AV and blew his head off a few times. Apparently I beat him, after epicraging after the fail at the last 15 seconds (cant say that hasnt happened to you cant you ...)

Compare bad wow physics with a quest that requires precise maneuvering and accuracy and you easily have the worst quest ever made.


Edit: Lol I just read trough the post and it really doesnt make sence, sorry guys, its late and i cba to edit  :Big Grin:

----------


## haxito

the MOST ANOYING quests are the quests wich requires to save someone, and he walks VEEEEERY slow, but suddenly he see a mob 3 kilometres ago and ran to atack him! after this heroic act, he returns runing to his starting spot and continue walking... until he sees his new enemy
****ing quests ¬¬

----------


## Sharido

I agree with the Wrathgate....fun chain...but I keep forgetting Im doing it...

----------


## Erilag

Scarab Lord quest chains. Remember doing those shitty quests. Toke me ages and but it was really worth the effort in question totaly in hours with ass pain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Swordlol

I recently (maybe 2 months ago) got the right binding of Windseeker from Garr.

With that being said, this is perhaps the worst quest ever -if we should count it- currently I'm the 3rd person in my guild that still needs the left binding, and the 10 Elementium Bars are insane.

I ironically have Sulfurion Hammer for when the Eye of Sulfuras drops.

P.S The quest name would be "Thunderaan the Windseeker".

----------


## lolnej7

Insane in the Membrane - Achievement - World of Warcraft <<<<<<<<<

And i only miss 9k Darkmoon rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## xhopefullookx

> Nesingwary quests are the most annoying. Especially the Outland ones.


Ugh the nessingwary quests in nagrand can suck it, I hated doing these solo

But scarab lord as a whole server event...yeah it was agonizing but worth it

----------


## prorec

not sure but i remember at 70 doing the lock mount quest, was the biggest, most boring, pain in the ass quest chain ever

----------


## B0unty

rogue poisons.. QQ i hate it we dont have to do it anymore tho

----------


## Saurm

Resquequests, or those annoying collectingquests where the questitem never seems to drop.

----------


## alienzexists

Icecrown quest without a epic flyer!

----------


## bluez31

Hands down it's the Netherwing flight quests(non druid).

I hated those quests so much when I was doing them on my first character. I was near murder when I did them. I can do it with my eyes closed now, and actually find them fun.

----------


## oskieposkie

Jailbreak.
/thread

----------


## Saurm

Agreed Jailbreak! Haha I hated that one.

----------


## EcHoEs

> Back in the day, the hardest Hunter quest was easily this one: Stave of the Ancients - Quest - World of Warcraft
> 
> You wernt even allowed to use your pet to kill the 4 elite mobs so you really needed to know your class. Plus if other people helped, the mobs would evade and you would fail the quest.
> 
> Not to mention you need Mature Black Dragon Sinew which drops from Onyxia plus you also need an item from Molten Core, but i forget what it is.
> It's still quite possibly the hardest quest a hunter will ever do, even though you can easily get the items from Onyxia and Molton Core now.



QFT. MOST annoying quest chain EVER.

----------


## Fuerian

> Linkens boomerang Quest


That one ^

----------


## Xsty

I did the Lol/Rhok'delar quest for horde back in pre-tbc times. Was a real pain in the ass but i also really enjoyed the quests.  :Smile: 

I also think the onyxia chain for horde sucked ASS!

----------


## duiiod54

Scarab Lord chain is the most interesting quest chain and the most annoying are Hemet Nesingwary's hunting quests. Though in WotLK we can see some progress in them.

----------


## razor321

most annoying? I would say netherwing race
for hardest I would pick two - OLD hunter Rhok delar chain and Scarab Lord chain back in the 60s

----------


## f0rz1k

Sunken Temple questline...

----------


## HellShogun

Those mechanical chicken quests, when I'm too low level to do the quests the beacon just keep on dropping, and when I actually want to do the quests, I can't get one.

----------


## Forever

> Back in the day, the hardest Hunter quest was easily this one: Stave of the Ancients - Quest - World of Warcraft
> 
> You wernt even allowed to use your pet to kill the 4 elite mobs so you really needed to know your class. Plus if other people helped, the mobs would evade and you would fail the quest.
> 
> Not to mention you need Mature Black Dragon Sinew which drops from Onyxia plus you also need an item from Molten Core, but i forget what it is.
> It's still quite possibly the hardest quest a hunter will ever do, even though you can easily get the items from Onyxia and Molton Core now.


Hardest quest, I agree.
Most annoying? Hell no!

Finally a quest that is a challenge rather than killing 5 easy dogs with 2 hands on your back.

I really liked this quest a lot and I happily died a few times. I didn't even die on all others since it's not too hard. If you know what to do and use your kiting abilities it's actually a lot of fun to do.

It does get quite frustrating when some noob comes along and attacks the quest guy or you get ganked by the other faction while doing so. Shit happens, get over it.

Was my most fun quest actually.

2nd most fun quest would be racing for the dragonmaw. Also a quest with a challenge  :Smile: 

Most annoying quest definitely Onyxia attunement. Only the way from OG --> UC --> Badlands was ****ing annoying each time. Then the hours spent to get a group to some shithole like LBRS. Glad that attunement is gone now  :Smile:

----------


## pqs

Its a shame that you can no longer get Scarab Lord title  :Frown:  I always dreamed on one day starting/moving to a new server and getting it with some buddies.

Most annoying, probs the dragonmaw quest. It wasn't hard and was pretty fun, till the last guy... tried it a few times, gave up and never came back >.<

----------


## lost2

balance of light and shadow. the priest one you had to wait on the eye drop in the core, save all the people from the skeletons, and find a grp willing to kill lord kazzak.

----------


## Lohev

Evryone is just linkin high lvl quests / qlines. 

But evryone that has ever created a Troll or a Orc knows the pain in this quest

I am talking about the most annoying quest ingame... 
Namely "A solvent Spirit"A Solvent Spirit - Quest - World of Warcraft :cussing:

I dont remember how many times i have cursed this quest !  :Mad:

----------


## Captain Planet

> Evryone is just linkin high lvl quests / qlines. 
> 
> But evryone that has ever created a Troll or a Orc knows the pain in this quest
> 
> I am talking about the most annoying quest ingame... 
> Namely "A solvent Spirit"A Solvent Spirit - Quest - World of Warcraft :cussing:
> 
> I dont remember how many times i have cursed this quest !


lol i remember LONG ago back in the early days of vanilla , when this item was on the ah for hundreds of gold and , the top pvp'ers were making alts to 10 just for this item , cuz of it's use in bg's

----------


## adalia

AQ opening gates questline ?

----------


## EcHoEs

> most annoying? I would say netherwing race
> for hardest I would pick two - OLD hunter Rhok delar chain and Scarab Lord chain back in the 60s


There wasn't WoW in 60s  :Frown: 

^^

----------


## Moji

Onyxia Quest Chain was pretty damn annoying
The Vanilla WoW Hunter Quest Chain (the 4 demons) was a pain in the rear. I eventually just hired a really well geared hunter to do it for me and I got credit for it.

----------


## Confucius

The very first quest for orcs and trolls, man it took me 3 hours to find that guy -.-

----------


## telah

AQ opening by far!

Shadowmourne might be a real bitch too o.O

----------


## Found

You think its bad now. I got it when it was considered cool. Back in vanilla fool

----------


## KuRIoS

> Hardest quest, I agree.
> Most annoying? Hell no!
> 
> Finally a quest that is a challenge rather than killing 5 easy dogs with 2 hands on your back.
> 
> I really liked this quest a lot and I happily died a few times. I didn't even die on all others since it's not too hard. If you know what to do and use your kiting abilities it's actually a lot of fun to do.
> 
> It does get quite frustrating when some noob comes along and attacks the quest guy or you get ganked by the other faction while doing so. Shit happens, get over it.
> 
> ...


Ony attunement questline by far! fkin most annoying stupid idiotic quest ever! 

The Rhok'delar or what it was called was an epic quest, not annoying.. One of the BEST thought thru quests from Blizzard imo. I remember one of the elites that I struggled with alot I had it at 5% then a pally came in and took a swing at it  :Mad:  I farmed my sinew as well from the drakes in WG the first time, 2nd time i got it from ony

----------


## Blehbot

I have to say the Linken Boomarang quest was one of the most annoying all that travel took so much tome to do.

I loved the Epic hunter quests at the time it was a status symbol. You know if you got it you did the Epic Idle in Ironforge.

The Ony quest line sucked allience side but the walk through stormwind was epic and one of the coolest things I saw in the game.

----------


## Freefall552

> I have to say the Linken Boomarang quest was one of the most annoying all that travel took so much tome to do.
> 
> I loved the Epic hunter quests at the time it was a status symbol. You know if you got it you did the Epic Idle in Ironforge.
> 
> The Ony quest line sucked allience side but the walk through stormwind was epic and one of the coolest things I saw in the game.



Linken quest line is the most epic quest line in the game.  :Big Grin:  Every quest is related to the zelda games in one way.

----------


## itakeflagkk

The one in Stonetalon mountains were theres like 5 harpies in a group and 1 is a challenge and you die 100 times then you break your autenticator and Keyboard and then crack screen then call blizzard and they say you cant have account reopened coz you lost Original Box ALL COZ OF ****ING HARPIE QUEST CHAIN (i win)

----------


## Trollblod

Haven't done any annoying quest really, but my favorite one; Dreadsteed of Xoroth - Quest - World of Warcraft
Lovely quest.
If annoying I need to brainsearch which is hard as I barely have a brain... maybe the Molten Core attunement, took me a good day to find my way through BRD.

----------


## 7itanium

Longest is by far the scarab lord quest (but its epic fun)

most annoying? for me that would have to be the quest for the t-rex mount in ungoro crater. Having to take a 20 minute flight to gadgetzan and then a 5 minute mount run to do something that takes 2 minutes to complete.. and then flying all the way back again.. and doing that for 20 days in a row?? irritating to spend that much time flying for an ugly mount

----------


## Zantas

AQ quest chain for me, but it's still great fun.

The most annoying for me is the Defias Brother hood quest chain due to many different things such as bugs long traveling by running etc.

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

Not a chain, but I HATE the Noggenfogger quest.
I don't have time to kill about eighty tree monsters to get some dew.

----------


## dantat

Scarab Lord chain for me..

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

The Onyxia (60) pre quest back when it was still there, was a pain in the ass..

----------


## Sargosm

Netherwing races in my opinion. Requires arcade experience :-)

----------


## mmodame

The priest Benediction questline back in the day, I didn't get mine until all the other raiding priests had it and then noone wanted to help out since they were sick of it! The warlock and pally mount quests too just for that reason (and the price of mats!).

I liked the Miising Diplomat questline but I wish they had done something significant with it, it just trails off.

I guess I really like the epic story ones. (RPG WoW please!) I loved the AQ event, wish I could do it on my PS. The only reason I minded the attunement quests is there is no solo small group option for many and of course noone wanted to go back and do them once new content came out.

----------


## emacos

Getting chicken pet on horde char before they made it available to Horde as well.

----------


## Wrany

Hardest and most annoying is getting Medallion of Karabor. In TK in pugs everyone wants to rush strait to Kael for mount and sometimes there's a guy who pulls Al'ar when everyone said not to do it and it's a wipe in most cases :-) annoys both the one who is going for quest and the ones who are only for mount

----------


## supadots

Every warlock quest that requires you to go to diremaul...

----------


## ximen

Oh.. AQ questline ofcourse. Most epic questline too:]

----------


## [email protected]

I really hate the questline of Drakuru in ZulDrak, when you have to aggro all of the mobs with an abomination and then explode...kinda annoying well and the most epic would probably be Wrathgate but when you do it like, for the third time, then it becomes really boring.

----------


## Puerer

Hogger! Was very-very hard to too, and wipes on him annoyed  :Smile:

----------


## nogfog

Agree on Drakuru quests. Definitely not the best one of WoW. The most epic is AQ gates of course

----------


## ketrish

scarab lord - most epic questline with history in game ever and t0.5 ffs - i did it 2 meybe 3 times in vanilla with 2 x 13 pvp rank gnome (lol) warrs  :Wink:

----------


## tysnuj

Most annoying were any quests from vanilla which were taking you on world trips. It was a pain to level without a guide, you've been spending more time afk flying than actually playing

----------


## Forgiving

No the most annoying one, that they patched was in zangramarsh where you farmed the fish that shocked you to get a filet from then.. like 6 filet and you would get it every 36 fish or so if not more

----------


## frozent

One certain quest in Hellfire Peninsula really annoyed me. I've been playing this game for the epic feeling it brings (like AQ quest-line or slaying dragons/old gods/powerful liches) and after that some goblin asks me to dig through felhunter's feces. What the Eck?! I of course can understand that it is just a joke but it's certainly not the one that I like (as well as other John-stiled quest in Grizzly Hills). Those quests just do not fit in my perspective of an epic mmorpg.

----------


## Oiliog

Not hard but disgusting quest is a one in which you torture a prisoner in WotLK. It's just so wrong.

----------


## celostee

AQ chain is hardest. Or was. But still not solo'able by some classes, some nasty tricks like from Dr. Weavil to MC or pushback from Satyr in Duskwood keep it on top of hardest quests.

----------


## Vyre

Im also gonna have to say either the old warrior quests for berserking (long run and swim <.<) or the warlock quests in dire maul as someone also said.

Too much travel in them, boring.

Hardest indeed AQ

----------


## krlhnz

Shaman Call of Water at level 20 ? ^.^

Its kinda weak.. Ratchet -> Southern Barrens -> Ratchet -> Silverpine -> Southern Barrens etc... Such a pain

----------


## Havenderp

Corki
Filler

----------

